# Where is everyone from?



## Demius7 (Jan 28, 2011)

Ontario Canada here!


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

uckfield, United Kingdom here lol

i think im only brit on it lol


----------



## platies pwn (Nov 29, 2010)

stokton,california


----------



## blindkiller85 (Jan 8, 2011)

Orlando, Florida


----------



## tiggerbarb (Jan 17, 2011)

I am from Ottawa,Ont. Canada.


----------



## BettaFriend (Oct 14, 2010)

Texas, USA


----------



## chronoboy (Jan 17, 2011)

el paso TX:fish:


----------



## BettaFriend (Oct 14, 2010)

chronoboy said:


> el paso TX:fish:


I was beginning to think I was the only fish keeper in this forum from Texas lol! 

Go Texas!


----------



## chronoboy (Jan 17, 2011)

well i just moved to texas about 9 months ago, so yes now thier is two people in texas that injoy are water kept pets, go us!


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

Bedford, Virginia


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

Cleveland Ohio


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

wow are there any brits on here lol


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

We used to have plenty of them.

I'm in Andalusia, very south Alabama.


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Twenty or so miles north of Chicago. See how secretive I am? I purposely try to make sure no one knows where I live or how old I am. (No, this is not an invitation for all of you computer whizzes to track down my location with my IP address!) I sort of screwed up the last one in my video though, didn't I?


----------



## FishMatt (May 12, 2010)

Texas U.S.A


----------



## kay-bee (Dec 6, 2006)

Tampa, FL (though originally from Brooklyn, NY).


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

Haha, I put where I was BORN, not where I am


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

we really don't like them ugly rude little brits...been trying to keep them out for years ; but they keep sneakin in...lol

we have had a lot of british members here cossie...look through the members list...


----------



## Albino_101 (Aug 14, 2008)

San Antonio, Texas


----------



## chronoboy (Jan 17, 2011)

damn it looks like we texas people are taking over this site


----------



## Demius7 (Jan 28, 2011)

ya definatly looks like texas is winning.. lol..


----------



## chronoboy (Jan 17, 2011)

lots of shy people, 93 have looked at this post, but only 16 have said where thier from.


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

originally from Pgh Pg...been in Alaska for 35 years


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

oops , the abreviation of Pennsylvania is Pa, not Pg....typo, not stupidity


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

haha thank's im a slimey brit lol.

i know what u meen the british one i was on all they did was go on and on and on and on and on and on and on (see how boring it is lol) about me being overstocked. (i know i am but u guys understand better lol) I HOPE ;-)


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

Albino_101 said:


> San Antonio, Texas


I've been there, really pretty 
Of course, it will always hold a dear place in my heart because that's where my husband graduated Basic Training and then proposed to me on the River Walk :fun:


----------



## daniel89 (Nov 28, 2009)

Charleston, South Carolina.


----------



## COM (Mar 15, 2008)

New York, New York. The city so nice they named it twice.


----------



## chronoboy (Jan 17, 2011)

COM said:


> New York, New York. The city so nice they named it twice.


kinda like couscous the food so nice they named it twice

or mahi mahi the fish so nice they named it twice

walla walla the university so nice they named it twice

alright thats all i got.


----------



## iheartfish:) (Jan 19, 2011)

Haha, lol chronoboy 

Born in Europe, moved to Chicago when I was 4 and a half, moved out of chicago to Harwood Heights. Still across the street from chicago, though. 

Anyone wanna guess where in Europe? (Probably you don't, but I have fun watching people fail miserably)


----------



## mmccoy555 (Mar 2, 2011)

Southington CT, used to live on the shoreline. Maybe that's why I'm building an array of tanks.


----------



## ftsdeploy (Feb 5, 2011)

Mauston, WI...
Where the beer flows like wine. Where beautiful women instinctively flock like the salmon of Capistrano.


----------



## Danio king (Feb 25, 2011)

Anchorage Alaska here! where the big fish are lol


----------



## Danio king (Feb 25, 2011)

I used to live in texas to tho so, yeeeeha!


----------



## COM (Mar 15, 2008)

New York, New York. The city so nice they named it twice!


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

I was born in Chicago


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

la crosse wisconsin


----------



## iheartfish:) (Jan 19, 2011)

Heeeyyyyyy, come on guys, humor me, please guess!! Please?


----------

